# H: Space Hulk (3rd release) - Near mint W: PayPal



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking to sell my Space Hulk game as it has been hard to find the time to get in a game these days. It is basically as new, maybe played 10-15 games with it. Minis are unpainted and all accessories are intact and undamaged.

I'll be taking offers if anyone wants it.


----------

